
Epic games, makers of Fortnite, raise $1.25B - pgrote
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/26/epic-games-the-creator-of-fortnite-raises-1-25-billion/
======
Waterluvian
At what point does a company stop raising money? Aren't they raking in the
micropay money?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Never. That's the purpose of the corporate bond market. Allow companies to
sell structured debt for operations, research, growth etc... normal
fundraising stuff

------
chiph
The Fortnite section at my nearby Halloween store had empty shelves - they had
pretty much sold out. I expect it's popularity to be ephemeral, much like
"Angry Birds" was, but if you've got the hot game, you need to run with it as
far and as fast as you can.

~~~
Rainymood
isnt fornite free to play?

~~~
Voyiatzis
Clearly, you do not have any kids addicted to this game. My two nieces and a
nephew, are costing me ~$100.00/week in in-app purchases. This has been going
on for a little over a year now.

~~~
skinnymuch
Isn’t that not good to let them spend that much money? $30+ a week per kid
seems like quite a bit of money to be spent.

------
pssflops
My 10 year-old nephew had a Fortnite costume that honestly made little sense
without the $60USD (separate purchase) foam pickaxe that he barely even wanted
to carry around all night from an early Halloween trick-or-treat in his
neighborhood. It captured him from social pressure to want to be included but
I don't honestly see him pursuing the game in any major fashion beyond
cosmetics.

------
beerlord
I really hope they can launch their own store, with decent standards to entry,
and a 12% commission. Steam is a dumpster fire.

~~~
devwastaken
Please no. We have Steam, Gog, Origin, Ubisoft, Twitch and Discord game stores
now. Doing a game store is not a simple thing and stores being built by those
who make the games is generally anti-consumer because there is no negotiation
of sales.

~~~
beerlord
Epic make Fortnite and Unreal Engine. They already have their own launcher
which is on tens of millions of PCs.

~~~
devwastaken
so does ubisoft and Blizzard. It's a gimmick that hinders useability in favor
of complete control.

